# Powell



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody been this year? I got a tripped planned at the end of April and just looking for some info.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

go to http://www.wayneswords.com/


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

anchovies in the main channel. It should be easy fishing this year...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH said:


> anchovies in the main channel. It should be easy fishing this year...


And was on Saturday...we caught fish with anchovies all day. Just chum the school up and start throwing cut bait at them. Easy fishing for skinny 3-6 pound stripers.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice ride :!:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Packfish said:


> go to http://www.wayneswords.com/


Booyah! awesome website. He was just on ksl outdoors the other night and they caught a plethora of fish, including a b-eautifull 5lb largemouth! o-||


----------



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

here is our catch last weekend at powell we fished a couple shelfs that were only 20 feet deep right on the Y of antelope and the dam. we would fish one shelf and when we caght all those we moved around to the other shelf. when we caught all those we would go back to the same other shelf and there would be 10 or 15 more. thats all we did for 2 days never moved more then a 100 yard radius. we averaged 3..5lbs with the biggest being flirtin with 7 pounds. we had on that got off the hook right at the boat that could have easily pushed the 10lb mark.


----------

